# arrrrrgggghhhhhh !



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

cant stop eatingeatingeatingeatingeatingbloatedangryhungrystill hungryalways damn well hungryuntil it stops then cant be hungrythose of you who stick to good food, right food, helpful foodyou are incredible amazing people who deserve to feel better


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

thinking about itfearing itneeding itavoiding itloving ithating itworrying about itsick of itanalizing itobsessing over itdreading it .......................


----------



## totalhysteria (Feb 11, 2010)

daffodil said:


> thinking about itfearing itneeding itavoiding itloving ithating itworrying about itsick of itanalizing itobsessing over itdreading it .......................


You sound like me,I have a bad day, then avoid food for a bit, then get really really hungry - then I raid the fridge, not particularly caring what im eating, then it makes me i'll cos i've pigged out. I have serious weakness for pizza, and when i get that craving my brain seems to forget that pizza makes my ibs worse - all I can think about is the damn pizza!


----------



## Gail O (Jun 9, 2011)

Am new to this group and to addressing my IBS. I've had it for about 20 years but always just tried to keep my chin up and load up on laxatives. (Am IBS-C). I had periods where I felt better, periods where I felt worse. But I just tried to keep going. I recently had surgery and the little bit of function I had in my guy disappeared. Everything is at a dead standstill, all the time. Now am trying meds (Amitiza), diets, meditation, and so far, no luck. I plan on trying acupuncture next. So arrrrrgggggghhhhh! is absolutely, positively where I am. All I do is think about what to eat or not eat, none of it seems to make a difference. I'm bloated, distended belly, constipated, uncomfortable, gassy (but it won't pass) every day. All I do is think about how to get better, about how I don't want to eat b/c I'm not sure which foods cause my issues (they all seem to), and how hungry I am because I'm trying to not eat. A few more months of this and I'll certifiably be suffering from depression.


----------



## Nara (Jun 9, 2011)

totalhysteria said:


> You sound like me,I have a bad day, then avoid food for a bit, then get really really hungry - then I raid the fridge, not particularly caring what im eating, then it makes me i'll cos i've pigged out. I have serious weakness for pizza, and when i get that craving my brain seems to forget that pizza makes my ibs worse - all I can think about is the damn pizza!


I'm new to this group forum and semi-new to IBS, meaning that I've always had mild gut issues and am not new to gut stuff but new to this gawd-awful pain and extremes. I haven't been officially diagnosed but every symptom and the last 8 years of emotional distress and stress, not to mention a dr that runs every test under the sun at every visit, leads me to believe it's IBS. (whew! That was a mouthful!). Anyhoo, it has gotten to the "oh lord just take me now" level this February and I've already lost 20 lb. I think I discovered this week that even a smidgeon of salad dressing will send my gut into cramping while milk (which my mother told me I was allergic to as a child) does absolutely nothing. Very weird! My tummy always feels unpleasantly full but I know I still have to eat. My cravings for a while were pickles and tomatoes, which my dr immediately checked my vitamin D level and discovered was dangerously low (at 8 when it's supposed to be at least 40). Now that I've got it back up to low normal, no more cravings. Chocolate and nuts seem to drive my gut insane but that's what I've been having a taste for lately. Sometimes so bad that I'll think, 'gut be damned'! And then suffer for days. I'm still searching the forum but could someone point me to a diet that works, if only for them, so I could try it? I've been googling but don't want to try some crackpot list that's just going to end up causing more trouble. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No we really can't point you to a diet that works as we are all different and have to find out for ourselves what works best for us via trial & error. _Generally_ speaking.... for IBS D types... light eating... LOW fat. Foods are better baked, boiled, and/or grilled. Avoid fatty and fried foods. Well cooked veggies etc. Some D types find that avoiding carbs helps them. (Sauces, and or dressings use low fat or avoid.)


----------



## Nara (Jun 9, 2011)

BQ said:


> No we really can't point you to a diet that works as we are all different and have to find out for ourselves what works best for us via trial & error. _Generally_ speaking.... for IBS D types... light eating... LOW fat. Foods are better baked, boiled, and/or grilled. Avoid fatty and fried foods. Well cooked veggies etc. Some D types find that avoiding carbs helps them. (Sauces, and or dressings use low fat or avoid.)


That's why I said, "...even if it only works for them just so I could try it." I really do appreciate these forums but sometimes it really isn't easy trying to get a thought out and make it make sense. Sorry if I caused confusion. And thanks for the response.


----------



## DMY (Aug 25, 2011)

Gail O said:


> Am new to this group and to addressing my IBS. I've had it for about 20 years but always just tried to keep my chin up and load up on laxatives. (Am IBS-C). I had periods where I felt better, periods where I felt worse. But I just tried to keep going. I recently had surgery and the little bit of function I had in my guy disappeared. Everything is at a dead standstill, all the time. Now am trying meds (Amitiza), diets, meditation, and so far, no luck. I plan on trying acupuncture next. So arrrrrgggggghhhhh! is absolutely, positively where I am. All I do is think about what to eat or not eat, none of it seems to make a difference. I'm bloated, distended belly, constipated, uncomfortable, gassy (but it won't pass) every day. All I do is think about how to get better, about how I don't want to eat b/c I'm not sure which foods cause my issues (they all seem to), and how hungry I am because I'm trying to not eat. A few more months of this and I'll certifiably be suffering from depression.


I'm very sympathetic to your plight. I've suffered from gas that I can't pass too. There is one trick that works okay for me... Lie on your back and pull one leg up to your chest with your hands. Relax the other leg. Then switch. Then bring both legs up to your chest. I usually get some gas to pass that way. Good luck!


----------

